# Another first kill with a hand gun...



## brriner (Oct 23, 2010)

...and second too.

They're no giants but to me they're trophies and they'll eat well.  I may be addicted to hunting with this pistol.

Ruger Super Blackhawk in .44 magnum.

Icing them down now.


----------



## jhamilt (Oct 23, 2010)

nice deer, they will be great eating. im gonna try to get out soon with a 44 super blackhawk to see if i can get one. what loads were you using and how did they perform. distance? more info please!


----------



## Dub (Oct 23, 2010)

Well done, sir, well done.

Should be some tender meat.  


I'd also like to hear more about the hunt.  I'm having to hunt through you guys this year!!!


----------



## brriner (Oct 23, 2010)

They came in together at 8:15 and milled around too long. I kept hoping someone was following, but no dice.
Shot the first one at 17 yards- she was DRT. Second one bounced off about to about 25 yards and stopped to figure out what the big boom was. I showed her first hand. Went about 20 yards toting a hole from a Hornady 240 grain XTP.

I was very please with the performance of this round on both animals.  First was a hard quartering away so no exit.  Second left a blood trail my color blind son could have followed.


----------



## JWarren (Oct 23, 2010)

Good job! And YES, it is addictive hunting with a handgun.


----------



## roperdoc (Oct 23, 2010)

No exit on an animal that size seems like a problem to me. Were these handloads or factory? I'd hate to shoot a good hog and get no more penetration than that.


----------



## brriner (Oct 24, 2010)

Factory loads.  My first shots ever at animals with the pistol so I certainly can't argue with you about what the bullet should have done.  My initial reaction would be that it's the indian and not the arrow.  Too many people recommended this as a good round to deer hunt with.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 24, 2010)

Thats one of the best bullets to hunt with , factory or handloads. There is no telling , any number of thing could have happened , for it not penetrating completely thru. I would say what else could you ask for , the deer fell in 20 yards . That sounds like a perfect kill to me .  It was just a dead deer running. Scott


----------



## brriner (Oct 24, 2010)

For the record, the deer that was DRT is the one that didn't pass through.  The other was complete pass through.  That shot was broadside.


----------



## frankwright (Oct 24, 2010)

Good Job! Looks like everything came together.

Now you can see why people get so fired up about handgun hunting, it is a new thrill.


----------



## brriner (Oct 25, 2010)

It sure is.  
Another first from Saturday is that these are the first deer I've ever killed from a climbing stand.   Always been in towers or lock-ons.


----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2010)

I love my Summit climber.  So quiet, so easy and soooo comfortable.

You'll be able to get on some good ambush spots with it.


Are you using any type of fall harness?


----------



## brriner (Nov 11, 2010)

Dub said:


> Are you using any type of fall harness?


Absolutely.  I wear a Seat Of The Pants harness every time I climb.


----------



## thomas gose (Nov 11, 2010)

brriner said:


> ...and second too.
> 
> They're no giants but to me they're trophies and they'll eat well.  I may be addicted to hunting with this pistol.
> 
> ...



My favorite size! butter em up and put them on a bisquit


----------



## AliBubba (Nov 11, 2010)

I love my .44 Mag SRH... main has 9.5" barrel..


----------



## hikingthehills (Nov 14, 2010)

roperdoc said:


> No exit on an animal that size seems like a problem to me. Were these handloads or factory? I'd hate to shoot a good hog and get no more penetration than that.



My brother shot a nice buck last year out of a ground blind from 30 ft with his 30-06 using corlokt 180 grain I think with no exit wound, crazy how that works sometimes!


----------



## brriner (Nov 17, 2010)

hikingthehills said:


> My brother shot a nice buck last year out of a ground blind from 30 ft with his 30-06 using corlokt 180 grain I think with no exit wound, crazy how that works sometimes!



I shot one last year with a 30-30 from about 12 yards and didn't get an exit either.  150 grain bullet exploded and expended all its engergy inside the deer.

As I said earlier though...I don't have enough experience shooting with a hand gun, or with ballistics, to argue the point.


----------



## pnome (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice!  Congrats!  They'll eat well and they certainly make for a great avatar!


----------



## takamineman (Dec 9, 2010)

I don't think the does care right now about the exit hole or lack thereof!  Great shooting and great backstap biscuits!


----------



## krashbrazil (Dec 9, 2010)

The closer the shot, the less chance of a pass through. That close to themuzzle the bullets going so fast they just disintegrate.


----------



## Crimsonstorm (Dec 9, 2010)

grats on the kills


----------



## johnweaver (Dec 11, 2010)

Good shootin and good eatin


----------



## EGlock86 (Jan 15, 2011)

.......mmmmmmm......


----------

